# Gravel Question???



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

I am thinking about changing up my gravel. I looking to get some gravel that is dark in color or natural looking. Any suggestions??? What is everyones favorite type of gravel???


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Just my 2 cents, but my rhom looks great on black gravel, and my reds and terns look the best on natural gravel. If you like the natural colours of the fish then use something to encourage or compliment them. My reds and terns looked really mean on black gravel, but hand very little colour. Experiment on your own, Ps really take on the colour of their environment.










Joe.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Black is Nice also red


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Black gravel/sand or natural sand is really nice..


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

I like two tone gravel. Maybe you could do something like mix a black and grey.


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

When you have dark gravel/sand your fish will turn out darker and visa versa


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

I have used the Quickrete gravel from Home Depot for years. They are 50lbs bags for 2.87 each and have a natural color. They do however require alot of washing and seperation of the gravel from the sand in the bags.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Here's my 55 gallon with white sand, not really natural looking though.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You should try dark natural gravel or black gravel :nod: ...!


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

purple and pink and blue


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

natural all the way, it will not fade and is smooth and piranha safe, and it looks so much better.


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

i have a mixture of black sand and small gravel the sand on both sides and the gravel in the center the best of both worlds


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

i like sand, black gravel, or natural gravel :nod:


----------



## redbellycrazy (Feb 25, 2004)

I like natural with red highlights. For red bellies this brings out the color in them.


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

I like using black sand. Makes serras look really crazy.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

MStiers said:


> I have used the Quickrete gravel from Home Depot for years. They are 50lbs bags for 2.87 each and have a natural color. They do however require alot of washing and seperation of the gravel from the sand in the bags.


 Me to.









Moved to, Tanks and Equipment Questions


----------

